# Using a Linux PC for compiling help, and using 7-STABLE packages on a RELEASE?



## Ranguvar (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty much what the title says. I hope you'll forgive the joining of these questions, small as they are 

1.) My main PC is a quad-core with 6GiB of RAM, running Arch GNU/Linux. I'm trying FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE out on my ancient (but serviceable, and nicer than some new laptops) ThinkPad T20 with a 700MHz Pentium 3 and 384MiB of RAM. Obviously, I'd love to leverage the power of my desktop when compiling ports or my own projects on the ThinkPad. I believe distcc only works with computers using the same compiler, libs, etc., so I won't be able to use it... is there any other way I can get even inefficient use of the desktop, short of running a VM or installing FreeBSD on it? Doubt it, but thought I should ask.

2.) I'm running 7.2-RELEASE on the laptop, as I said, but many times the packages in 7-STABLE are more fresh (not by too much). Can I use 7-STABLE packages without upgrading my entire system to 7-STABLE (again, I doubt it, but might as well ask)? If no, how many of you run 7-STABLE solely for the purpose of being on "the bleeding edge" / how 'stable' is it?

Thanks very much


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

My advice: If you are going to use FreeBSD as a development platform, then stick to -RELEASE. The more "bleeding edge" you are, the more bug-ridden you will be. This "feature" is the main reason I switched from linux (where the kernel is always bleeding edge and proud of it) to FreeBSD.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 4, 2009)

a) perhap see you the "using different platforms" sexion of http://distcc.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/web/faq.html

b) Common confusion for those from the linux universe.  Ports/packages & base system are quite seperate.  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-overview.html might help clear things up.  Ports are generally not tied to a specific branch (with the exception of things like the 4.11 EOL branch), you just use the latest tree.  Packages are similar, but they will be built for your particular branch, usually (mostly, sometimes).  ports-mgmt/portupgrade is a handy handy tool.

In general, especially as being new to FreeBSD, stick with the -RELEASE (obviously make sure you get your security updates promptly).


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, to both of you.

1.) Okay, so I need to make a cross-compiler on the Linux box for FreeBSD.Won't I still have to worry about different library versions though? If someone's cross-compiled from Linux to FreeBSD before, please let me know  I believe I will need FreeBSD headers, too...?

2.) Do you think I'll be okay using packages built for 7-STABLE on 7.2-RELEASE? Anyone done that before?


----------

